# Uber stole some of my earnings



## Olga33 (Jul 14, 2021)

Failed cash out of $392 due to debit card issue on June 30. Message from uber came right away saying money will be returned to my Uber account but $ never came.
I called diamond support a million times. They keep sending me to "a team of experts" who message me and decline to pay me the missing money. It's been 2 weeks and I'm stressed out over this.
Any advice/help would be appreciated from you guys!

UPDATE:
Visit to Hub on Wednesday was successful.
They are friendly and helpful. She opened a ticket explaining the situation.
Told me that in 48 hours I'll hear from them. 24 hours later in my Uber app a message came saying that the amount is returned then the money showed up after about an hour.

Thank you to those 3 people on this thread who tried to help with good advice! 
Appreciate you ❤


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I would message them through the app every day until I got paid.

If you are near a Hub make an appointment to go speak with them if they are open.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Olga33 said:


> Failed cash out of $392 due to debit card issue on June 30. Message from uber came right away saying money will be returned to my Uber account but $ never came.
> I called diamond support a million times. They keep sending me to "a team of experts" who message me and decline to pay me the missing money. It's been 2 weeks and I'm stressed out over this.
> Any advice/help would be appreciated from you guys!


Get your debit card issue fixed
They sent the money where they were supposed to I'm betting


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

How does one have an issue with their debit card I wonders.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You must have called the wrong number. Uber doesn't have any "experts".


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> How does one have an issue with their debit card I wonders.


I used my debit card at a restaurant and the server skimmed the card and charged up over $2,000 worth of crap online before I got home that night. Bank canceled the debit card and issued a new one. If I had payments going to that debit card they would be lost in the banking world unless my bank was smart enough to intercept them and direct them to the proper place.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have not used a debit card in over 10 years, much easier to deal with a skimmed credit card number over a skimmed debit card number.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Get your debit card issue fixed
> They sent the money where
> they were supposed to I'm betting
> Find out where the money went
> ...


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I still have a cancel fee they didn't assign to my account for some reason, but it is exhausting to fight for $3.75.


----------



## Olga33 (Jul 14, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> I would message them through the app every day until I got paid.
> 
> If you are near a Hub make an appointment to go speak with them if they are open.


Thank you! I made an appointment and I'm going to a Hub this afternoon.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Olga33 said:


> Failed cash out of $392 due to debit card issue on June 30. Message from uber came right away saying money will be returned to my Uber account but $ never came.


Your avatar says you’re a “Bernie Bro.”
Assume your money has been allocated to the “share the wealth” crowd, you’ll feel better.


----------



## Olga33 (Jul 14, 2021)

Illini said:


> You must have called the wrong number. Uber doesn't have any "experts".


You're right, they really don't


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Have you talked to your bank?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Olga33 said:


> Failed cash out of $392 due to debit card issue on June 30. Message from uber came right away saying money will be returned to my Uber account but $ never came.
> I called diamond support a million times. They keep sending me to "a team of experts" who message me and decline to pay me the missing money. It's been 2 weeks and I'm stressed out over this.
> Any advice/help would be appreciated from you guys!


Post your issue on Twitter, addressing @UberSupport. They will ask for you to direct message details privately so they don’t have to air their dirty laundry to the public that are waiting extended periods for drivers to show up.


----------



## Olga33 (Jul 14, 2021)

Diamondraider said:


> Post your issue on Twitter, addressing @UberSupport. They will ask for you to direct message details privately so they don’t have to air their dirty laundry to the public that are waiting extended periods for drivers to show up.


Great idea and advice!
Thanks so much!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Post your issue on Twitter, addressing @UberSupport. They will ask for you to direct message details privately so they don’t have to air their dirty laundry to the public that are waiting extended periods for drivers to show up.


...the team of experts is devising excuses to hold the money longer. Lesson learned from this thread should be never to use the cash out function. Be patient and wait for your money to get deposited into the bank account.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Get used to it!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I still have a cancel fee they didn't assign to my account for some reason, but it is exhausting to fight for $3.75.


Absolutely. If it was $3.76, then one can fight endlessly for it!


----------



## Sofapotato (Apr 20, 2019)

Olga33 said:


> Failed cash out of $392 due to debit card issue on June 30. Message from uber came right away saying money will be returned to my Uber account but $ never came.
> I called diamond support a million times. They keep sending me to "a team of experts" who message me and decline to pay me the missing money. It's been 2 weeks and I'm stressed out over this.
> Any advice/help would be appreciated from you guys!


What did you think Uber was going to do? Pay fair pay for fair work? Do yourself a favour and get a skill and get out of this joke of an industry


----------



## Olga33 (Jul 14, 2021)

Sofapotato said:


> What did you think Uber was going to do? Pay fair pay for fair work? Do yourself a favour and get a skill and get out of this joke of an industry


Never happened before. Can't complain about them not paying other than this one. I think this was a glitch but they refuse to return that money.
Please don't give me your arrogant attitude. You don't know why others drive uber or what their story is. Be nice and try to help. That's the reason we're here.
Thank you.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

The real question is where the problem lies. 

If the money was lost/misplaced because of an issue at the bank with the bank card, then you need to contact them directly and ask them to fix it. Uber would be completely off the hook in this case. 

If the problem lies with Uber and it's their error, then you should first go to a local hub to get them to fix it. If they can't, or more likely, they pass the buck to their "team of experts":, then you need to send a demand letter to the legal service address for your state. (Google "demand letter" and "legal service address for Uber in [your state] " ) Read up on the rules for small claims court in your state. Those rules will advise you what information you need to include in the letter. Usually, it includes a statement of what you are demanding (in this case, the amount of your money, plus expenses - certified mail costs, etc.), and a deadline by which they need to respond. I suggest about 2 weeks from the date of the letter. Include an explanation and enough detail that they can research it. Include your account phone number and email as how to contact you. Finally, say that if they don't settle this by the deadline, you will file in your small claims court (by court name and jurisdiction/location).

If your claim is legit and it's not the bank's fault, the odds are high that you'll have the money the day they open the letter. If they see it's their error (and maybe if they don't), it's cheaper to settle than to send someone to appear in court.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

@Olga33

How did it turn out?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Olga33 said:


> You don't know why others drive uber or what their story is.


Tell us your story then.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Have you guys watched Travis Kalanick's interview in which he is asked how he deals with stock holders? He says don't answer their call, confuse them, frustrate them and they will leave you alone eventually 😁
And that's what Uber Support does. You call them once, you will never call them again. OP will say to hell with my money, I don't want it, I am not calling these dumbasses again 😁


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Safar said:


> Have you guys watched Travis Kalanick's interview in which he is asked how he deals with stock holders? He says don't answer their call, confuse them, frustrate them and they will leave you alone eventually 😁
> And that's what Uber Support does. You call them once, you will never call them again. OP will say to hell with my money, I don't want it, I am not calling these dumbasses again 😁


how true!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Truth be told, Uber drivers were doing much better with Kalanick. Dara is a piece of shit.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

OP's name is Olga. My travel agent in Kiev Ukraine who extended my visa had the name Olga. Are you Ukrainian, OP?


----------



## Olga33 (Jul 14, 2021)

Safar said:


> OP's name is Olga. My travel agent in Kiev Ukraine who extended my visa had the name Olga. Are you Ukrainian, OP?
> I was born and raised in Hungary. Had a Russian mother, hence the Russian first name.


----------



## Olga33 (Jul 14, 2021)

Safar said:


> OP's name is Olga. My travel agent in Kiev Ukraine who extended my visa had the name Olga. Are you Ukrainian, OP?
> 
> I was born and raised in Hungary. Had a Russian mother, hence the Russian first name.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Olga33 said:


> Thank you! I made an appointment and I'm going to a Hub this afternoon.


Did you have any luck at the Hub?


----------



## Olga33 (Jul 14, 2021)

Yes, I did!
She was helpful and opened a ticket on this.
24 hours later, yesterday, I received a message in Uber app that payment is being returned to my balance and shortly after the money showed up.
2 weeks of calling and messages in app + emails accomplished nothing. 
Visit to Hub/in person is the only way.

Thanks for your advice and help with this, much appreciated!


----------



## Olga33 (Jul 14, 2021)

Chocoholic said:


> The real question is where the problem lies.
> 
> If the money was lost/misplaced because of an issue at the bank with the bank card, then you need to contact them directly and ask them to fix it. Uber would be completely off the hook in this case.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this!

I went to Uber Hub in Mid-City on Wednesday. 
They were helpful and the $392 was returned to my balance a day later, yesterday. 
Anyone has an issue with payment should visit a Hub as phone calls to driver support won't accomplish anything.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Kiss it goodbye!


----------



## Olga33 (Jul 14, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> @Olga33
> 
> How did it turn out?


It worked. 
She was very nice, helpful. Opened a ticket and said that someone will reach out in 48 hours. 24 hours later a message in Uber app came saying that amount is returned to my balance. Money showed up after about an hour.
Finally done with this aggravating situation.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Olga33 (Jul 14, 2021)

kdyrpr said:


> Kiss it goodbye!


No, don't kiss it goodbye.
Go to a Hub and talk to them. I did and it worked!
Got my money back yesterday.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ahhhhh.....nice to have a Hub within 3 hours of where you live. I don't


----------



## Olga33 (Jul 14, 2021)

kdyrpr said:


> Ahhhhh.....nice to have a Hub within 3 hours of where you live. I don't


Sorry to hear 😒
Yes, we have a few here in Los Angeles. 
I got lucky as this one in Mid-City (30 min drive) had appointments available the same day. The one closest to me was fully booked for a week.


----------



## FoxyKel (Jul 16, 2021)

Olga33 said:


> Failed cash out of $392 due to debit card issue on June 30. Message from uber came right away saying money will be returned to my Uber account but $ never came.
> I called diamond support a million times. They keep sending me to "a team of experts" who message me and decline to pay me the missing money. It's been 2 weeks and I'm stressed out over this.
> Any advice/help would be appreciated from you guys!


Lol ok I get it earrings aka diamond


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Olga33 said:


> Sorry to hear 😒
> Yes, we have a few here in Los Angeles.
> I got lucky as this one in Mid-City (30 min drive) had appointments available the same day. The one closest to me was fully booked for a week.


Same happened to me. Went to my local hub. They wouldn't do shit about it. Good luck!


----------



## Olga33 (Jul 14, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Same happened to me. Went to my local hub. They wouldn't do shit about it. Good luck!


Sorry to hear. Try again maybe.
They fixed my issue. I got my money back yesterday, thanks to this young lady.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Olga33 said:


> Sorry to hear. Try again maybe.
> They fixed my issue. I got my money back yesterday, thanks to this young lady.
> View attachment 605184


I had a different issue of unpaid bonuses. They ripped me off for aporix $150 so now I convert most long trips to cash and stiff Uber!!! Like the other day, convinced a rider on a long trip with multiple stops to cancel and pay me cash. $400 for 8 hrs (driving and wait time). $0.00 for Uber. F them!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Kiss it goodbye!





Olga33 said:


> No, don't kiss it goodbye.
> Go to a Hub and talk to them. I did and it worked!


I think @kdyrpr meant to say “kiss your *Hub* goodbye.”
Green Hubs have been closing across the landscape in an effort to increase profitability for Uber.


----------

